# Cutting Nails (moved)



## Romen (Feb 5, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could give me hints on clipping my dogs nails. I know how far is too far when it comes to cutting his nails. :help:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You might want to look into using a dremmel, no more sharp edges to deal with.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Nigel's advice is great. I use a dremmel also. But regardless, I did read that the longer the nail the longer the quick, so it is better to do grind or clip only a little bit every week and then gradually by the weekly trimming the nails will get short and the quick also. When I used to clip the nails, I did use a Quickfinder deluxe and it does work - it will show where the safe area is to cut.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

I also used to use a dremmel on our guy, and plan on introducing a dremmel when we decide to get a new puppy. It made things a lot easier on everyone. Our guy used to flip his head when we tried to use clippers of any sort, and with the dremmel he'd often fall asleep as we did it.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

I suggest scissor type nail clippers and not the guillotine type. Often its hard to judge with them if you're new to clipping. I agree with the dremmel but some dogs are afraid of it. In those instances you can clip the nails first (especially if they are very long as the dremmel heats up quick) and then use the dremmel to round and smooth and get that last amount off. A little less stress for dogs that are uneasy about it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My dog absolutley hate clippers. It is probably my fault for going to short a couple of times. She doesn't really mind the dremmel at all, and it has the added bonus of being able to round off the nails.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Romen said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me hints on clipping my dogs nails. I know how far is too far when it comes to cutting his nails. :help:



I have heard this many times over the years and cannot say it is true but seems to work for me....Supposedly, the more often you trim their nails the quick recedes over time allowing you to trim the nail to the desired length. Problems occur when the nail is allowed to grow very long because the quick also grows very long in proportion. So, more frequent nail trimmings removing a smaller amount is better than infrequent trimmings removing larger portions as the latter will result in more clips through the quick. 

I use a dremel style tool as well at times but only to take the rough edges off left behind from a traditional clipper.

I'll never forget my hack job I did on my first dog...cutting through the quick, not just on one nail but nooooooo..I had to continue and cut through another...looked wicked all the blood on the floor. Besides using styptic powder to stop bleeding one can also take a bar of soap and press and drag the affected nail into the soap bar and it stems the bleeding fairly well. 

I am curious....are you having difficulties getting your dog to stay still during a nail trim or is that not the nature of your request for info?

SuperG


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Black nails are really hard to tell where to cut. Just take off a little at a time. These were helpful for me:
















Try envisioning the picture with a black nail: 








I honestly think the easiest way is to get the angle right. A 45° angle works well to help the quik move back gradually. It took me a month to get my lab x at a good length. She has black nails and I had to just gradually cut a tiny bit off at a time. When we first rescued her, she was scared to death of the clippers. I had the vet try but no success either without a sedative. So I got her used to them by grabbing her paws and just holding her feet with the clippers in my other hand - without actually using them. After about a week, I was actually able to cut a tiny snippet off and gave her lots of praise and treats. She's more used to them now but its still a pain to do her feet. My GSD is fine with them. 
Good luck! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you really are nervous it's best to find either a professional like a groomer, vet, or vet tech show you how  They can show you tricks and tips with your dog


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Definitely a dremel: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nd/389906-anybody-use-dremel.html#post4758922


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

SuperG is right. The more frequently the dogs nails are trimmed, the more the quick recedes. It naturally wants to stay off the ground. However if nails are left long for a long period of time, the quicks will grow out along with the nails.

I've been a Professional Groomer for 5 years, feel free to PM if you want anymore help. All of these suggestions are great regardless 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

